# Lays down outside wont get up



## rangerman2003 (Dec 9, 2009)

Well my 8 mnth old female will go outside and potty on the leash, and then she will just flop down. I cant get her to budge for anything unless i literally pick her up... how can i get her to stop this she wont come to the ball or anything


----------



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

mine does the same thing at times. it's very annoying. he also does it with steps, not wanting to go down them. i try to get something that dangles, like a knotted old shirt, with a ball on a string also knotted to the old shirt. so far, he fascinated by the shirt, grabs it or the attached ball and follows me. i find this also helps with his puppy biting when he is trying to nibble at my angles. grab the knotted shirt with the balled attached and dangle that in front of him. hope this works for you.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You taking out that ziplock baggie full of chicken/liver/cheese? 

You rewarding for her looking at you? Moving with you? Your dog think you are fun and a blast to be with? You always RUN into the house and to the treat jar for a treat everytime you get back into the house?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> You taking out that ziplock baggie full of chicken/liver/cheese?
> 
> You rewarding for her looking at you? Moving with you? Your dog think you are fun and a blast to be with? You always RUN into the house and to the treat jar for a treat everytime you get back into the house?


That cracks me up. We always treat when we come in the house. Now if I loose Hondo (his attention, not physically) because of the dreaded C.A.T., all I have do is go to the door and open it - back he comes 100 miles an hour......and then we get to start all over....


----------



## rangerman2003 (Dec 9, 2009)

ya I always either treat or play tug with her upon coming back inside.. she is always looking at me and moving with me... and as for the fun I would hope so as i walk her 2x a day and play ball or run around the house with her as much as possible


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Is she tired? When Mia was a pup she would plop down when she was tired. I give a treat every time the dogs come inside...they come in and sit by the treat jar!


----------



## Josephine (Jun 3, 2010)

Elsa has not done this outside, but she'll do it inside when I know she doesn't want to go out (I know what pup does NOT want to go out, but it's usually because she likes the AC LOL). So what I've done is just go to the door with my treat, say "outside", open the door, step outside, and she'll follow!

When outside and she doesn't want to come to me when I call her.....(that's because the other dog is doing something more interesting apparently). I'll start walking away. She'll follow right away and I'll use her command and praise her profusely, because she doesn't want to be that far from me LOL.

She also had trouble with the steps to the bridge outside, but she learned quick since I kept walking and encouraging her so excitedly, she finally crawled over! Now she's ok with them of course and runs over them lol


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

My 6 month old puppy does this every once in a while. I would just haul him up (which he thought was a great wrestling game). So now I've been trying to give better post-potty break rewards like a mini walk, let him chase me around the yard, or an excursion to the park (right around the block), playing some tug, or food treats.


----------

